# Wall mounted dust/chip extractor



## Linwoodjoinery (3 Nov 2022)

Recommendations for the above?


----------



## Jameshow (3 Nov 2022)

Bit too far?









Axminster dust extractor | eBay


The product is great, I have used it in the past it is working perfectly and is in great condition 240v.



www.ebay.co.uk





I have a rexon one same works fine!


----------



## Jameshow (3 Nov 2022)

SIP Dust Collector 01342 Working | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SIP Dust Collector 01342 Working at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





New they are £200.









SIP 01932 1Hp Dust Collector for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SIP 01932 1Hp Dust Collector at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Linwoodjoinery (4 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> SIP Dust Collector 01342 Working | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SIP Dust Collector 01342 Working at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.
> ...


I’ve got an Axminster similar to the above which is fine but I want one I can mount up on the wall to save a little space


----------



## Lard (4 Nov 2022)

I had a 2nd hand SIP, removed the frame and wheels and simply lifted it up as high as I could (between the rafters/joists). I then ran the intake air through a cyclone first (which removes all the main dust etc) leaving the finest dust to be then vented through an opening I cut in the 'shed' wall and out into the atmosphere. 

My original plan was to use one of the bags internally but having found out how good the cyclone 'filtering' was, it made sense (especially space saving) to vent it out where it bothers no one.

The only thing I had to change was that having fitted it firmly to the joists the noise of the 2hp motor got so amplified that it sounded like a motor boat/plane taking off....a few weeks later I altered it to simply be suspended in somewhat of a hammock of strong rope. The flexible 100mm pipes allow it to rock slightly on startup...the noise has reduced considerably and bothers me not anymore. 
I've not only saved a ton of floor space and significantly reduced the amount of dust within the workshop.


----------



## Yojevol (4 Nov 2022)

Here is my old Ax 2200 machine taken from its frame and attached to the wall with 2 MDF brackets. It was in this state when I bought it s/h although the filter is a recent addition:-


----------

